# Topside SQ Mechanical Squonk Mod



## CTRiaan (3/11/19)

Product Specs:

Solid Silver Contact Points
Fine Shot Blasted & Anodised
Machined from Solid Billet Aluminium
Commercial Grade 3D Printed Internal Sled
Silicone Bottle 12.5ml Capacity x 2
Spring Loaded Constant Contact 510
Magnetic Doors (28 Magnets in total)
Serialised Body
Size 52.5mm x 91mm x 27mm

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (4/11/19)

That mod looks really uncomfortable. Everything seems the wrong way round. And those edges!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CashKat88 (4/11/19)

Raindance said:


> That mod looks really uncomfortable. Everything seems the wrong way round. And those edges!
> 
> Regards


Yeah i see what you mean, it does look like its backwards but i think its meant to be trigger fired and thumb squonked, that way it would make sense

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CTRiaan (4/11/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Yeah i see what you mean, it does look like its backwards but i think its meant to be trigger fired and thumb squonked, that way it would make sense


Yes, it would have to be trigger and thumb, but the squonk window looks small for a same hand thumb press.


----------



## CashKat88 (4/11/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Yes, it would have to be trigger and thumb, but the squonk window looks small for a same hand thumb press.


Yeah it looks that way but it should be fine, if you look at the pic with all the colors, it seems to have 2 different slots for the squonk window, 1 taller and one shorter

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tai (4/11/19)

21700?


----------



## Adephi (4/11/19)

Tai said:


> 21700?



Yep.


----------



## vicTor (4/11/19)

is that silver contacts I see ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (4/11/19)

ok, sorry, I see it is silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (4/11/19)

The fact that they've used the original Topside logo tells me they must have done this in some form or fashion in collaboration with Brian from TVC. So instead of copying and implementing someone else's idea they've reached out to him and are giving him credit. 

I must admit that is rather commendable especially in the vape industry - normally when someone comes up with something other companies just copy it and give no credit to the creator.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CTRiaan (4/11/19)

Mr. B said:


> The fact that they've used the original Topside logo tells me they must have done this in some form or fashion in collaboration with Brian from TVC. So instead of copying and implementing someone else's idea they've reached out to him and are giving him credit.
> 
> I must admit that is rather commendable especially in the vape industry - normally when someone comes up with something other companies just copy it and give no credit to the creator.


Dovpo X Signature Mods X TVC


----------



## CTRiaan (4/11/19)

From the signaturetips site:

"
Hello,

This is Shaikh and Brian and we are the creators of the TOPSIDE SQ. We want to personally thank you for your interest. We believe that a reasonably priced, high quality and convenient mechanical squonk mod is very important and the TOPSIDE SQ reflects that in its exceptional quality and simple to use design. If you have any questions or would like to learn more about the TOPSIDE SQ, please visit The Vapor Chronicles’s YouTube channel and The DOVPO Global Community Facebook Group. We hope you find as much enjoyment using the TOPSIDE SQ as we have found creating it.

Shaikh & Brian"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (5/11/19)

That is one ugly mod. Would only use it at home where no one can see me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

